# compilieren schlägt fehl :(

## lordamok

hab folgendes problemem, emerge funktioniert wunderbar, aber wenn ich was manuell installieren will sagt er mit wenn ich ./configure ausfüren will:

bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied

weis wer weiter ?

----------

## jay

Soweit ich weiss, kann man auch als normaler USer den emerge Befehl ausführen, zum kompilieren benötigt es aber noch root Rechte.

Falls das nicht das Problem ist, solltest Du mal gucken, ob Du auch die richtige Shell zugeordnet hast.

----------

## lordamok

das prob tritt nur auch wenn ich manuell (ohne emerge) ein prog installen will 

es triff als root und  normaler usrer auf

----------

## Beforegod

kommt das allgemein bei jedem ./configure vor oder willst Du was bestimmtes kompilieren?

@jay :

Das ist falsch. Wenn die Quellen in einem Verzeichnis liegen, wo ein normaler User schreibrechte hat, kann er auch ein ./configure mit anschliessendem make durchführen. Nur zum make install wird der root zugang benötigt!

----------

## lordamok

ja, kommt generell bei jedem ./configure

----------

